# Need help for product design idea



## miahill

Hello! 
i'm doing a product design course in school and trying to do some market research. I am redesigning a board but want to know what company do you mainly fly with when going on a snowboarding holiday i.e. easy jet. BA ect..! if you could let me know it would be a huge help!


----------



## snowklinger

1. read the forum rules.

2. make your question better.

3. go fuck yourself we aren't here to help you in school.


----------



## backstop13

miahill said:


> Well then, Obviously your brain is as small as your dick.
> 
> :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:
> 
> Basket Case.


oh perfect, you come on here asking us for help, and then insult us.

That's a great way to help your cause?

Read the forum rules, make a video, or get the fuck out. Pretty simple.


----------



## miahill

I didnt read the rules because im in need a quick research and thought to ask a forum in which made an acount today. I'm a 17 yeah old girl for fuck sake and only trying to achieve a greay grade by research. Ah wish i never bothered


----------



## Kevin137

So all you want, is for others to do the work for you, people here have no problem with helping when you sign up, even if it is just for the purpose of the help required, but there are rules for a reason, and those that don't follow them are ripe for getting there arse ripped a new one...!!!

Take your time to understand why this is, and then come back if you have the balls (yes i know you are a girl) and ask correctly...

You will get the answers you want in more detail than you can imagine...

But nothing in life is free...!!! Unless you are a child that thinks the world owes you and then of course it is...


----------



## chomps1211

miahill said:


> Well then, Obviously your brain is as small as your dick.
> 
> :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:
> 
> Basket Case.


OMG!!!! I see it NOW!!! I post like a 17 yo foul mouthed girl!!!!!! Yeah, kinda Creepy!!!! Ah well,.. SUCK's to be ME!!! 



miahill said:


> I didnt read the rules because *im* in need *a* quick research and thought to ask a forum *in which made* an acount today. I'm a 17 *yeah* old girl *for fuck('S) sake* and only trying to achieve a *greay* grade by research. *Ah* wish *i* never bothered _(...Uh? Period? Exclamation Point, something?)_


...and the grammar, spelling and punctuation police are fucking with _ME?????_
:dunno: :laugh: :eusa_clap:


----------



## chomps1211

...*how* many more months 'till Winter's here again??? :blink:


----------



## ItchEtrigR

All of the above and the fact that this forum is full of posters trying to be the next BA.. there are some rules for posting surveys I suggest you find them, re represent your case study adhering to the rules placed and I'm sure you'll get a few responses...


----------



## chomps1211

ItchEtrigR said:


> All of the above and the fact that this forum is full of *posers* trying to be the next BA.. there are some rules for posting surveys I suggest you find them, re represent your case study adhering to the rules placed and I'm sure you'll get a few responses...


...fixed that for ya! :thumbsup:


----------



## neni

chomps1211 said:


> OMG!!!! I see it NOW!!! I post like a 17 yo foul mouthed girl!!!!!! Yeah, kinda Creepy!!!! Ah well,.. SUCK's to be ME!!!
> :


You just discovered your feminine side :eusa_clap:

Considering grammer n stuff: We don't know, if she's native English speaking. It's not an easy language to write; I found spelling to be rather arbitrary


----------



## backstop13

neni said:


> Considering grammer n stuff: We don't know, if she's native English speaking. It's not an easy language to write; I found spelling to be rather arbitrary


It's not an easy language to speak for most of the ******** in TN either


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Lets be honest there's only one me. I don't fly often but when I do I choose to mount a saddle on the back of a majestic Pegasus and fly off into the sunset.


----------



## Kevin137

BurtonAvenger said:


> Lets be honest there's only one me. I don't fly often but when I do I choose to mount a saddle on the back of a majestic Pegasus and fly off into the sunset.


And that should now lead to all the photoshop gurus coming up with hilarious images of that comment...


----------



## BurtonAvenger

I also have to wonder what kind of product design one is coming up with by asking about what airline we fly.


----------



## Kevin137

Well i always fly with the airline that goes to where i want when i want...



Don't care much for anything else really...


----------



## chomps1211

BurtonAvenger said:


> I also have to wonder what kind of product design one is coming up with by asking about what airline we fly.


A "Folding" snowboard???? :dunno: Designed to fit in a carry-on bag!!?? :yahoo:


----------



## neni

backstop13 said:


> It's not an easy language to speak for most of the ******** in TN either


And there are these cruel traps... we call a smartphone a "handy" (this very word). Took me some time to till I figured out, what you guys were owing each other


----------



## BurtonAvenger

So all you people in Switzerland are just toting handies.


----------



## poutanen

miahill said:


> I'm a 17 yeah old girl for fuck sake and only trying to achieve a greay grade by research. Ah wish i never bothered


Pics and I'll help with your research...


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Is it me or are the youth of today far far far lazier than ever at doing research? Also call me when you turn 18.


----------



## backstop13

BurtonAvenger said:


> So all you people in Switzerland are just toting handies.


BA is packing his bags for Switzerland now...

All the free handies he can handle. Some even come with a free service plan in case the handies quit working!!


----------



## poutanen

BurtonAvenger said:


> Also call me when you turn 18.


16 is legal in Canada and many states.

Just sayin...


----------



## stan_darsh

neni said:


> You just discovered your feminine side :eusa_clap:






neni said:


> And there are these cruel traps... we call a smartphone a "handy" (this very word). Took me some time to till I figured out, what you guys were owing each other


neni's on fire


----------



## neni

BurtonAvenger said:


> So all you people in Switzerland are just toting handies.


Night n day, always on standby




poutanen said:


> 16 is legal in Canada and many states.
> Just sayin...


Also in Switzerland. 
Just saying...




stan_darsh said:


> neni's on fire


Weak moment  I'll turn serious again


----------



## ItchEtrigR

BurtonAvenger said:


> I also have to wonder what kind of product design one is coming up with by asking about what airline we fly.


I dunno, but I'm sure glad someone thought of a different way to get down the mountain other than two skies....


----------



## chomps1211

neni said:


> And there are these cruel traps... we call a smartphone a "handy" (this very word). Took me some time to till I figured out, what you guys were owing each other


:tongue4: ...so what's it mean when I say I'll give u a "ring?" :tongue4: 

...and 16 _TOO?!!_ I gotta move my ass to Switzerland!!! :tongue4: 


Dunno tho, I might not fare any better over there! (...even my "_feminine side"_ won't accept my advances!!) :laugh:


----------



## SnowDragon

While I acknowledge that the OP should follow the forum's rules, the criticism about not doing her own research is wrong.
I give her credit for finding a forum of snowboarders - her target research group - setting up an account, and asking a simple, easy to answer question.
Now, I don't understand how the question relates to designing a snowboard, but that doesn't make answering the question difficult.

To the OP, if you come back with an introduction per the forum rules, I"ll be happy to answer your question.

(Shit, I'm gonna end up a moderator if I keep up this rational stuff.)


----------



## BurtonAvenger

And yet you don't find it interesting that the question is about airlines yet claims to be about snowboard production? This is a market research survey on airlines amongst the snow sliding demographic nothing more.


----------



## SnowDragon

Hmm, well now I'm pissed off!
Damn sneaky teenager.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Ten bucks it's not a teenager it's some dude named Roy.


----------



## Ocho

This thread was hilarious. 

Perhaps the youth of today do have something to contribute...


----------



## miahill

Are you all really that stupid. 
I'm designing a new snowboard in which you'll be able to travel by air for free by hand luggage. I wanted to find the most common airline so that i can look at hand luggage and weights and thought doing my own research which means i can talk to actual snowboarders rather than the handfull of friends who snowboard and all use easy jet. I wish i never bothered anymore, all i asked was ONE small and simple question which led to a group of guys all giving me abuse on rules and saying i'm a fake. I'm in my final year of sixth form in england. Any normal, light hearted people would help a student out who is still in school. Honestly you have taken this all out of proportion.


----------



## snowklinger

Sweet, nobody cares you still completely fail at the internets. Especially the bits of it that are made of real people who demand some level of interaction/responsibility.

So sorry this didn't turn out to be some free source of research where we all fall over our dicks to help you. 

I told you exactly how to get your answers, and after 4 pages of abuse you have clearly learned nothing. Even Poutanen will skirt forum rules and offer private services for only a couple photos 

Others have been helped here, you probably never will. Fuck off.

If you think we care that you call us stupid you are just falling all over your own ignorance go away before we really tear into you.


----------



## neni

Moaning won't help. 

An example of how easy it could have been to get plenty of help: 
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/80114-freestyle-online-survey.html BTW: that thread should be a sticky in a survey/product design sub


----------



## snowklinger

Just to prove I'm not all sticks and stones, and since its a girly thread I'll post my 2nd most favorite thing to look at besides your bodies:










Left hand reef breaks...


----------



## miahill

Rules are a load of bull for this forum, seriously its ridiculous.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

awww...little muffin is still here...
so here's my pole...she is:

1. Retarded
2. wants spanked by BA
3. chomps to bite
4. poutanen's gravy
5. klinger's photo expertise
6. all of the above
7. :dunno: :icon_scratch: :dizzy:


----------



## ETM

Settle down guys, no need to be so rude 

So Miahill, tell us about this (can I assume?) fold up snowboard.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Perhaps inflatable, shovel nose... variable flex and torsional rating depending on number of pumps....and it comes with batteries included 

and awesome life like graphics


----------



## ItchEtrigR

Sound like a cool idea, hope you get the info you need, I'm sure if you take the advice given you'll get some data to work with... Like SK mentioned loads of people have been helped before and a snowboarding forum where loads of peepz know there shit, its a goldmine of snowboarding information, most of these folks just treasure it...


----------



## Jed

miahill said:


> Are you all really that stupid.
> I'm designing a new snowboard in which you'll be able to travel by air for free by hand luggage. I wanted to find the most common airline so that i can look at hand luggage and weights and thought doing my own research which means i can talk to actual snowboarders rather than the handfull of friends who snowboard and all use easy jet. I wish i never bothered anymore, all i asked was ONE small and simple question which led to a group of guys all giving me abuse on rules and saying i'm a fake. I'm in my final year of sixth form in england. Any normal, light hearted people would help a student out who is still in school. Honestly you have taken this all out of proportion.


Welcome to real life.

People aren't nice and accommodating and they aren't going to help you with your assignment just because it would be easy for them or you (especially not when the forum constantly gets spammed by people asking for help with their assignment. After the first 5000 assignment help requests people aren't keen to help random first time posters who contribute nothing else to the community).

All you had to do was say "okay sorry - here's a quick 30 sec video I recorded on my webcam asking for you guys to answer this quick question" and you'd have received tons of helpful people.

Quit whining and man up. No one cares if you're still in school or need their help. That isn't how life works, so put on your big girl pants and learn to market yourself better if you want people to help you.


----------



## backstop13

wrathfuldeity said:


> Perhaps inflatable, shovel nose... variable flex and torsional rating depending on number of pumps....and it comes with batteries included
> 
> and awesome life like graphics


this sounds like the blueprint for some crazy ass sex toy, not a snowboard :laugh:


----------



## BurtonAvenger

miahill said:


> Are you all really that stupid.
> I'm designing a new snowboard in which you'll be able to travel by air for free by hand luggage. I wanted to find the most common airline so that i can look at hand luggage and weights and thought doing my own research which means i can talk to actual snowboarders rather than the handfull of friends who snowboard and all use easy jet. I wish i never bothered anymore, all i asked was ONE small and simple question which led to a group of guys all giving me abuse on rules and saying i'm a fake. I'm in my final year of sixth form in england. Any normal, light hearted people would help a student out who is still in school. Honestly you have taken this all out of proportion.


Roy we don't give a fuck plain and simple. Either sack up realize the world doesn't rise and set out of your fat English ass and obey the rules or piss off.


----------



## chomps1211

wrathfuldeity said:


> Perhaps inflatable, shovel nose... variable flex and torsional rating depending on number of pumps....and it comes with batteries included
> 
> and awesome life like graphics



Mayhaps, something like this,..











Wait,.. I found our teen girl "entrepreneur" in action, with her "Airline Friendly" protoype!!!








(_...in the event of a water, _[...or Chilean alpine landing!] _can also be used as a floatation/rescue/recreational device!!_)


----------



## bseracka

Will you be able to incorporate the snowboard brake into your folding/inflatable design? A brake is what people really want on a snowboard. My biggest concern is that the airlines would consider it a reapon and require it to be checked.


----------



## neni

bseracka said:


> Will you be able to incorporate the snowboard brake into your folding/inflatable design? A brake is what people really want on a snowboard. My biggest concern is that the airlines would consider it a reapon and require it to be checked.


A brake? :blink::icon_scratch: you mean "edges"...?


----------



## chomps1211

neni said:


> A brake? :blink::icon_scratch: you mean "edges"...?


_OMG!!_ You missed the Snowboard Brake Debacle thread?????

...use the search function for "brake" or "snowboard brake!" You won't be disappointed!! :laugh: (_...personally I'm waiting for the Disk version myself!!_) 

{Late Edit}
Neni, I went and found a couple of those links for ya! Enjoy!!
This one's the funniest!
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboard-reviews/45187-snowboard-brake.html

Here's another:
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/open-review-discussion/64810-angrysnowboarder-you.html


----------



## ShredLife

OP - get the fuck outta here you dumbass chav cunt.


----------



## miahill

what even are the stupid rules of the forum. Surely if they are so important they should be easier to find....


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Roy you realize for all the complaining you do you could just follow the links we've posted where it says the rules, done it, and had your answer. Typical teenager though would rather fight against what is set in place than just sack up get it over with and trudge on to your dreary life which will ultimately end in death.


----------



## chomps1211

miahill said:


> what even are the stupid rules of the forum. Surely if they are so important they should be easier to find....


?????Seriously?????? Your calling US stupid????????

*1st *F'ing Forum, listed on the *1st F'ing page!!!!* "Welcome New Riders" it clearly states it lists the FAQ's, Posting Rules etc.!!!!

Is this your _first_ computer, or your first time on the interwebz or what????

I was about to make a VERY sarcastic comment on the Avatar image you chose,.. but just on the off, _OFF_, *OFF* chance you aren't actually some fat slob named Roy, jerkin' off in front of his monitor,.. 

Go read the rules, if you still want to get some information, _FOLLOW_ them and repost your questions! If not,... Better you should F' off and go away!!! We REALLY can get "Nasty" with our replies around here!! (These guys have made _Me_ cry on more than one occasion!)  {-sniff-,.. _NO_, Not really fellas!!}


----------



## miahill

To be fair i was in a product design lesson and thought 'hey look there's a forum lets get some quick answers to my question so that i can use it in my power point to show 'primary research'. 

Honestly, that's all i was doing. Didn't realise forums had rules like this because considering the rest of my class were practically doing the same thing and people were actually replying good things about their chosen design. 

And yes, why would i pose as someone else? I'M A SCHOOL STUDENTTTTTT! 

thanks for finally speaking civil with me. however, i'd rather go to another website and ask my question; maybe with more detail and what my project is about.


----------



## killclimbz

ShredLife said:


> OP - get the fuck outta here you dumbass chav cunt.


Shred, come on now, you are picking on someone who has already admitted to being a kid. 

I appreciate your bluntness, but keep it classy.

OP, you've dug this one pretty deep on your own.

It was brought up that this forum expects something back if you want help with your projects. 

I suggest you read this thread and play along if you want to have a chance of getting any help: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/welcome-new-riders-new-members/51207-posting-surveys-advertising.html

Member guidelines are here: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/welcome-new-riders-new-members/84537-member-guidelines.html

You're going to have to have some thicker skin. You stepped in it. You can find this forum to be very helpful. It can also be harsh. Especially if you are going in a direction that doesn't have much of a chance of going anywhere. We've seen a lot over the years. There are success's along with hundreds of failures. 

Online world can be harsh, life is harsher. Consider it a low cost lesson, in the real world it can cost you a lot more.


----------



## ShredLife

meh. in the UK/AUS calling someone a cunt is like calling someone homie or buddy or something out here... chav was probably the most offensive thing in that post. 

folding snowboards are a fucking retarded idea.


Roy:


----------



## miahill

Can't be bothered to even ask my question again and following the rules. 
I'm a school girl and getting rather disgusting replies and i understand that people can be harsh on here but it's ridiculous. Would you men speak to girls like this on the street? 

Thanks for the advise tho!


----------



## Donutz

ETM said:


> Settle down guys, no need to be so rude


Please refer to this section of the rules:

If you think to bypass this requirement and just post your survey, think again. You have no idea what verbal abuse is really like until you've pissed off the people on this forum. Prepare to have yourself ripped a new one. (Normal rules of moderation do not apply when ripping said orifice)

I'd say this is forum policies in action.

@miahill: Your problem is thinking that "it's just one question" and "it'll just take a second". We get (during the heavy season) several of these a week, sometimes several a day. It gets tiring after a while. So we ask potential surveryors to put some skin in the game by putting in a little effort up front. "Rules are stupid" is a favorite quote from those who think rules and standards of behaviour don't apply to them.

But, look at the bright side. You're serving as an excellent bad example to point future surveyors to!


----------



## miahill

No, i have shown research and backed up evidence that a 'fold up' snowboard is a very Commercially viable product.


----------



## ShredLife

miahill said:


> No, i have shown research and backed up evidence that a 'fold up' snowboard is a very Commercially viable product.


ok, fucktard.


----------



## killclimbz

miahill said:


> No, i have shown research and backed up evidence that a 'fold up' snowboard is a very Commercially viable product.


Yep, we call them splitboards...


----------



## miahill

ok, you even bigger 'fucktard'.


----------



## miahill

IT'S A DESIGN IDEA. Splitboards are also for people who ski, what if the customer doesn't ski? this is just for the snowboarding audience.


----------



## ShredLife

no no, you're mistaken: those are my fuckNARDs and yes, they're quite massive.


----------



## killclimbz

miahill said:


> IT'S A DESIGN IDEA. Splitboards are also for people who ski, what if the customer doesn't ski? this is just for the snowboarding audience.


You have no idea what a splitboard is do you? It is most definitely for people who snowboard, not ski.


----------



## ShredLife

miahill said:


> IT'S A DESIGN IDEA. Splitboards are also for people who ski


no. they're not.


----------



## Jed

miahill said:


> Can't be bothered to even ask my question again and following the rules.
> I'm a school girl and getting rather disgusting replies and i understand that people can be harsh on here but it's ridiculous. Would you men speak to girls like this on the street?
> 
> Thanks for the advise tho!


If you're stepping into the world of business be prepared for far worse.

By the way, the fact that you can't be bothered to put in 5-10 min of work to ask your question properly (ie - record a crappy web cam video and upload it to youtube) is the exact reason people don't want to help you.

You want our effort without putting in any of your own effort, then once you get our help you'll disappear from the forum and never come back again.

Also: Design idea is so insanely far from something being commercially viable.

(ps - You're mistaken. Splitboards are for people who snowboard.)


----------



## miahill

so you're telling me that a splitboard isn't used for both snowboarding and skiing?


----------



## killclimbz

miahill said:


> so you're telling me that a splitboard isn't used for both snowboarding and skiing?


It is not used for both. It is used for snowboarding and uphill travel not skiing.


----------



## ShredLife




----------



## killclimbz

And btw, with all the time you've spent on this thread, you could have already made your video introduction with all the particulars and probably have gotten a shit ton of answers...


----------



## miahill

well this is a splitboard also used for skiing, therefore i am right. Approach skis, backcountry snowboard | MTNApproach System


----------



## BurtonAvenger

miahill said:


> No, i have shown research and backed up evidence that a 'fold up' snowboard is a very Commercially viable product.


Roy I work in the snowboard industry this idea will never fly. EVER. In fact by the time I got done destroying it verbally and making a comedic mockery of it you would probably be left sitting in a pool of your own fecal matter and tears.



miahill said:


> IT'S A DESIGN IDEA. Splitboards are also for people who ski, what if the customer doesn't ski? this is just for the snowboarding audience.


You obviously don't snowboard or know your ass from a hole in the ground. 

It is here I would like to point out all this retorting and whining has taken more time than just doing what was asked of you by us. Teenagers these days I want to just cave your skull in with a shovel and harvest your organs to prolong my life. 

Those are approach SKIS not a splitboard. Fucking moron. 

Think before you post fucktard.


----------



## miahill

well you're wrong because i do snowboard. 
hahaha well that's your opinion because i will design and make this product and you'll see that there is a purpose for it.


----------



## miahill

Oh and don't worry i've gone to another forum and have gotten the results i needed.


----------



## ShredLife

i am a staunch advocate for abortion up to the 54th trimester for just this reason...


----------



## miahill

you don't half speak a load of bollocks.


----------



## ShredLife

you don't snowboard.


----------



## backstop13

why are you continuing to argue with everyone and keep coming back to the forum to tell us how stupid our rules are?

If you want help, suck up your pride, take your lumps, follow the rules, and if you haven't pissed everyone off beyond the point of no return, they'll help you out.

seriously, go look at that link that neni posted earlier. People were falling all over their own dicks to help that guy out, because he did what so many before him failed to do. There wasn't a single negative post in that entire thread, so you can think our rules are stupid all you want, but you would have been a lot better off if you would have swallowed your pride and followed the rules.

Hell, you probably would have had the answers for your research by now...


----------



## miahill

hahah if you say so. i can 100% promise that i snowboard.


----------



## backstop13

miahill said:


> Oh and don't worry i've gone to another forum and have gotten the results i needed.


peace out then... why the fuck are you still here?


----------



## Jed

miahill said:


> well you're wrong because i do snowboard.
> hahaha well that's your opinion because i will design and make this product and you'll see that there is a purpose for it.


Wtf - you're actually going to make this product? I thought it was just some random business assignment to make a product development plan.

Please dear god don't waste your time and energy on actually making this a product. It's not commercially viable and if you do you're going to find out very quickly how business works in the real world outside of theoretical business plans and estimates.


----------



## miahill

and yes i have got my answers for my research just not off of here :eusa_clap:


----------



## backstop13

miahill said:


> and yes i have got my answers for my research just not off of here :eusa_clap:


so, again I ask you...

why the fuck are you still here?


----------



## miahill

it was great advocating you all. You all made my day! 
Hope you carry on with your amazing lives, i had a lot of fun


----------



## ShredLife

Jed said:


> Wtf - you're actually going to make this product? I thought it was just some random business assignment to make a product development plan.
> 
> Please dear god don't waste your time and energy on actually making this a product. It's not commercially viable and if you do you're going to find out very quickly how business works in the real world outside of theoretical business plans and estimates.


fuck that. i say DO IT. 

then she'll go broke/into debt/ruin from the failure of the completely retarded idea. by the time that happens she'll be 18 at which point she can be sold into porn. i'm thinking BBC choo-choo scenes or maybe some hot carl/dirty sanchez kinda stuff. it'll be great!


----------



## Jed

miahill said:


> and yes i have got my answers for my research just not off of here :eusa_clap:


Congrats.

You have your answers and in the process you've alienated the biggest snowboard forum online and set up the biggest snowboard reviewer online to trash your product the moment it comes out.

So now what happens is you launch your product and the entire first page of google search results for your product is people bad mouthing you, your company and your product.

How does that impact the commercial viability of your product? There are some people in this thread who run successful businesses inside the snowboard space and you'd be wise to learn a thing or two instead of trying to be smart and come up with witty replies.


----------



## miahill

you tit heads, i'm making it in school!! 
i'm not making it for business purposes, just to get me an A in my project.


----------



## Donutz

-sigh-

Chances are mia's gone by now, but I will add this thread to the forum guidelines as an example of how not to get on our good side. :laugh:

Mia, in case you are still lurking, some of the "middle-aged men" who've been posting here are not middle-aged, and some are not men. Despite your attempts to turn this into an ageism/sexism issue with you as the victim, it's not. You simply failed to read the forum rules, then got stubborn when faced with it. You then got the same treatment as anyone else who has done the same. We are equal-opportunity abusers here.

If there's one piece of advice you really need though, it's to get over the "I'm just a girl" attitude. It's very rarely going to be relevant, and if you always assume people are shitting on you because you're just a girl, you're going to keep getting shat on.


----------



## miahill

you do know i'm only posting now because i know how much it's annoying you all :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## backstop13

well, you are obviously just here to troll us now, so with that I say this thread is now about...


UNDERBOOB!!!!!


----------



## killclimbz

miahill said:


> well this is a splitboard also used for skiing, therefore i am right. Approach skis, backcountry snowboard | MTNApproach System


1. Not a splitboard

2. You can't ski on those. Just try it...


----------



## Donutz

miahill said:


> you do know i'm only posting now because i know how much it's *entertaining* you all :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


Fixed that for ya.


----------



## chomps1211

miahill said:


> No, i have shown research and backed up evidence that a 'fold up' snowboard is a very Commercially viable product.


OMG!!! I posted *that* as _THE_ most stupid and fucking ridiculous example I could _think_ of as an idea for an "Airlines, luggage friendly" board!!!! Guess I'm a Entrepreneurial Idiot Savant! :dunno: 

That, or your just an Idiot!!!!

This is a *Troll*! Has been from the beginning! I will *NEVER* doubt BA's insticts again!!!! :bowdown:


----------



## backstop13

guys, you're doing it all wrong...


ignore the troll and post the pics (donutz, this should probably be added to the forum rules )











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## miahill

SEEEEEEE YA, nice getting to know you alllllllllllllllllllllllll :yahoo: :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Miahillcumdumpster.com is a domain I feel I should buy and have some fun with.


----------



## neni

Interesting though... you guys already have tamed the little beast. She went from swearing romp to sweet "I'm just a liitle school girl" within a day. (Little hint: deleting your posts won't delete the quotations )

Anyway, the direction you choose now is a good idea. Just don't overdo it. Stop trying to twist the guys around your fingers by this little kid manner, they also dont fall for that (ok, some might ) You're 17! Next year you have the right to vote, drive a car (Europe is different, we first learn to drink and then to drive). Go on, make the vid, present your project. We're curious

Edit: in the short time I was typing the above reply she went again from sweetheart to rudeness. Gosh... fastidious teenager...


----------



## chomps1211

miahill said:


> SEEEEEEE YA, nice getting to know you alllllllllllllllllllllllll :yahoo: :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


Promise???? BTW, your Avatar image is perfect! You look right ready to,...

*...KISS OUR ASSS!!!!!!!!*









...and Now for something completely Different,
!!!!UnderbooB!!!!
























Yumm! ...complete with Pedo Bear T-shirt!!! :bowdown:








and,.... finally,

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Buh-Bye Troll!!!!!


----------



## miahill

neni said:


> Interesting though... you guys already have tamed the little beast. She went from swearing romp to sweet "I'm just a liitle school girl" within a day. (Little hint: deleting your posts won't delete the quotations )
> 
> Anyway, the direction you choose now is a good idea. Just don't overdo it. Stop trying to twist the guys around your fingers by this little kid manner, they also dont fall for that (ok, some might ) You're 17! Next year you have the right to vote, drive a car (Europe is different, we first learn to drink and then to drive). Go on, make the vid, present your project. We're curious.


 it's because it wasn't me who posted it and it looked really chavvy and that's not who i am. 
I am so passionate about what i'm doing and will not let any one get in the way of what i want to make/design. After all i'm still learning/ studying! 
I really wouldn't know where to start by making a video after all apparently it's not a viable product.


----------



## miahill

i'm probably breaking another rule by doing this but if you could sponsor me for a 10 mile walk i'm doing for Willen hospice, or as least read why i'm doing it!! 
Mia Hill is fundraising for Willen Hospice 
this is probably the worst place to even post this but i need sponsors hahahaha


----------



## chomps1211

neni said:


> Interesting though... you guys already have tamed the little beast. She went from swearing romp to sweet "I'm just a liitle school girl" within a day. (Little hint: deleting your posts won't delete the quotations )
> 
> Edit: in the short time I was typing the above reply she went again from sweetheart to rudeness. Gosh... fastidious teenager...


Neni, don't be tricked!! By deleting her posts, she was just trying to set up a,.. "aw I did was ask a itty bitty widdle question, and the Big Bad meanie snow men picked on poor widdle skool girl me sooooo bad" defense! Don't buy it for a second! :huh:


----------



## chomps1211

OMG!!! :WTF: You can't type fast enough to stay in front of this TROLL!!!!!


KillZ,... I'll bet if you check the IP, this has GOT to be Just Flatulent or NASA!


----------



## poutanen

miahill said:


> Honestly, that's all i was doing. Didn't realise forums had rules like this because considering the rest of my class were practically doing the same thing and people were actually replying good things about their chosen design.


Trouble is we get hundreds of people just like you. What are we a representative sample of people just waiting to fill out online surveys for some lazy school project? SHIT! Schools have to stop with this shit, the data you get online is going to be horribly skewed anyway. Flawed from the start I say.

Now, if you went to a local hill and stood at the bottom and asked the question you might get some better answers. Free stuff usually helps get an answer.



miahill said:


> you don't half speak a load of bollocks.


You're alright!



miahill said:


> I am so passionate about what i'm doing and will not let any one get in the way of what i want to make/design.


Unfortunately now you sound just like the people on Dragons Den who push through an idea even if it really makes no sense. They invest tons of money, mortgage their houses, borrow from friends, etc. Because "they're passionate about the idea and believe in the idea."

Remember it doesn't make it a good idea just because you're passionate about it.



chomps1211 said:


> !!!!UnderbooB!!!!


That first one is FANTASTIC! And for some reason I really like hot girls in pedobear shirts. It's like they get the joke... lol


----------



## neni

chomps1211 said:


> OMG!!! :WTF: You can't type fast enough to stay in front of this TROLL!!!!!


No, I'm using my _ handy _and need to switch to leo.dict for translations n spellchecking


----------



## killclimbz

Already looked at IP's. Not NASA, that much is evident. Trolling? Yeah probably, but we are feeding the troll...


----------



## chomps1211

neni said:


> No, I'm using my _ handy _and need to switch to leo.dict for translations n spellchecking


Oh hey Neni,.. That wasn't about you!!! I had only just submitted my post responding to you, only to see that NOW, she's asking us "dicks" to sponsor her for a charity walk????????? WTF?

I was saying that _NOBODY_, could type a response fast enough to stay out in front of this trollin' bitch!!!!

Sorry if you thought I was Rippin' you!!!! Friends?? :blush:

(...btw, I have _SUCH_ a picture of you using your "Handy" & needing to "Switch!")  :tongue4:

LOL!!


----------



## neni

Damn. Don't tell me that "switch" is also one of these innocent words with a very different meaning? Aw, you don't learn the right things in school... :laugh:


----------



## chomps1211

neni said:


> Damn. Don't tell me that "switch" is also one of these innocent words with a very different meaning? Aw, you don't learn the right things in school... :laugh:


Ohhhh Yes!! Soooooo _many_, glorious, different meanings!!!!  

Viva la difference!!!! :yahoo:


----------



## bseracka

miahill said:


> i'm probably breaking another rule by doing this but if you could sponsor me for a 10 mile walk i'm doing for Willen hospice, or as least read why i'm doing it!!
> Mia Hill is fundraising for Willen Hospice
> this is probably the worst place to even post this but i need sponsors hahahaha


Try easy loungin, they're a bit more warm and fuzy than us here and more likely to provide quality feedback and sponsorship.


----------



## ShredLife

Purplegrape said:


> All of the above and the fact that this forum is full of posters trying to be the next BA.. there are some rules for posting surveys I suggest you find them, re represent your case study adhering to the rules placed and I'm sure you'll get a few responses...


who the fuck are you, douchecannon?


----------



## Kevin137

Well having caught up and read this thread, i would point out that there is one very very serious design flaw...!!!

Even if you could fold a snowboard into a bag for hand luggage, it will not fit with bindings & boots...!!!

So your 10kg with stupidly small dimensions, does not hold the BASIC equipment for snowboarding, meaning DESIGN FAIL...

And on that basis you could NEVER be given anything other then a D for DUNCE...

I will stick with a hard case in the hold that carries all the other stuff as well, like helmet, goggles, gloves, clothes, back protector etc etc

As i am sure everyone else will...


----------



## Deacon

I am now dead. This thread killed me.
:laugh::laugh:


----------



## SnowDragon

The Deacon said:


> I am now dead. This thread killed me.
> :laugh::laugh:


Amen brother.
RIP.


----------



## neni

Purplegrape said:


> All of the above and the fact that this forum is full of posters trying to be the next BA.. there are some rules for posting surveys I suggest you find them, re represent your case study adhering to the rules placed and I'm sure you'll get a few responses...


Uhm... that was Itch's post (#8). U wanted to quote this? Comment this?
(Ur a parrot?)


----------



## chomps1211

Uhm... that was Itch's post (#8). U wanted to quote this? Comment this?
(Ur a parrot?)








 Dooooood! Like, totally deja vooooo!!!!


----------



## snowklinger

this thread is so last week. I mean I realize there isn't much entertainment this week but seriously guys....


----------



## Argo

neni said:


> No, I'm using my _ handy _and need to switch to leo.dict for translations n spellchecking


Al I got from this is that neni can post while gaining out handy's. :bowdown:


----------



## Big Foot

So does anyone know when the folding snowboard is going to be released? I've waited a year and haven't heard anything.


----------



## chomps1211

:WTF::WTF:

I thought this thread got locked???


----------

